# minecraft install help please!



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

i got a new laptop for my son from dell auction. it has windows 7 64 bit,

i'm getting an error when trying to install minecraft

it says:

Bad video card drivers! 
----------------------- 
Minecraft was unable to start because it failed to find an accelerated OpenGL mode.
This can usually be fixed by updating the video card drivers.

--- BEGIN ERROR REPORT 7fe0271 --------
Generated 3/25/12 5:05 PM
Minecraft: Minecraft 1.2.4
OS: Windows 7 (x86) version 6.1
Java: 1.6.0_31, Sun Microsystems Inc.
VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (mixed mode), Sun Microsystems Inc.
LWJGL: 2.4.2
[failed to get system properties (java.lang.NullPointerException)]
org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: Pixel format not accelerated
at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.nChoosePixelFormat(Native Method)
at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.choosePixelFormat(WindowsPeerInfo.java:52)
at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsDisplay.createWindow(WindowsDisplay.java:185)
at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.createWindow(Display.java:311)
at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:856)
at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:784)
at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:765)
at net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.a(SourceFile:230)
at net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.run(SourceFile:650)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
--- END ERROR REPORT c78c5125 ----------

ok, i'm getting ok modding android, but i'm a complete noob on pc's.

what can i do?

plz help!!!


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

Am I losing my mind here? You posted this in the Galaxy Nexus CDMA section on Rootzwiki?? LOL


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Cant say much in terms of your problem but I do know this is the wrong section

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

I only trust g.next users....lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

fixed it....dell update site to get correct drivers.

good CHARGERS!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Glad you got it, my response was going to be "Update drivers".

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

